# Ibuprofen during treatment



## SLW1710 (Mar 26, 2012)

Having a bit of a panic.  l'm part way through treatment (long protocol, currently on Buserelin and Menopur.  Egg collection scheduled 25th Jan) and have taken a few Ibuprofen over the last couple of days as have felt like I'm coming down with something.  Now I'm worried I shouldn't have   I took 2 x 400mg tablets last night and 2 Ibuprofen Cold & Flu tablets Wednesday night.  I also gargled with 2 disolvable Asprin.  Could it have a negative impact on the treatment?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

No need to worry unnecessarily, unlikely to cause any ill effect. I would try to avoid in future though and stick with paracetamol if you need to take a painkiller.


----------

